# RAW .CR2 files not importing from Canon EOS 5D Mark IV



## KenbR (Jun 17, 2018)

New to this so any help would be greatly appreciated. I can open the downloaded files in the Canon Digital Photo app, but of course want to use Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 17, 2018)

Are you really still using LR6.0? Version 6.7 is needed for raw support of the 5DIV, though I'd suggest you use the free update to the last version (6.14).

Download the update from here (expand the LR6 section): Download Photoshop Lightroom


----------



## KenbR (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you very much. I'll give that a go!


----------



## KenbR (Jun 17, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Are you really still using LR6.0? Version 6.7 is needed for raw support of the 5DIV, though I'd suggest you use the free update to the last version (6.14).
> 
> Download the update from here (expand the LR6 section): Download Photoshop Lightroom



That worked perfectly...thanks so much!!


----------



## PHammy10 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi, I have just purchased the Canon 5D MkIV and now realised the problem with the CR2 files. I have been shooting RAW with my 7DMKII for a while now and i have lightroom Version 5.7 which has been great so far for workflow. I use windows 10.  I would appreciate understanding the best option for me to continue using lightroom . I prefer to use the a desktop version and not keen to start paying Adobe each month.  Please help, as this is frustrating. 
thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 21, 2018)

PHammy10 said:


> Hi, I have just purchased the Canon 5D MkIV and now realised the problem with the CR2 files. I have been shooting RAW with my 7DMKII for a while now and i have lightroom Version 5.7 which has been great so far for workflow. I use windows 10.  I would appreciate understanding the best option for me to continue using lightroom . I prefer to use the a desktop version and not keen to start paying Adobe each month.  Please help, as this is frustrating.
> thanks


In that case an  option is to download the free DNG Converter, and convert the 5DIV files to DNG. Those DNG files can then be imported in Lightroom. Or get Lightroom 6. I think that 6.14 will support that camera (haven’t checked it).


----------



## Zenon (Oct 21, 2018)

Yes it will. It was released in 2016. I have one and used it with LR6.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 21, 2018)

LR 6.7 or later. 6.14 would be good.


----------

